# Ruthenium refiners and Target brokers runaround



## Sputtertech (May 29, 2021)

Hey guys thanks in advance for your help...

I'm Retired private citizen not a company...
I was employed as a sputter tech in the 80s in which 
Which the cost of ruthenium was cheaper than the recovery cost to have refined. 
And had no value ... I kept them as well as copper, titanium, and tungsten,,
Well today its a different story as well as 2007... market reached 870
And currently 800 

I reached out this week to a refiner and received back 
They would pay out 80% of market per Johnson Matthey 5 day payout upon receipt. 
No other additional cost. 

I filled out their Affidavit of ownership form and disclosure of source of material as required
I also provided pictures of the targets and disclosed they're 99.99% purity asking if I could get a better price

I asked if they could also hold the material upon receipt for 30 days to get a better market price.

They replied back that current pricing was $575 ( clearly not 80% of market )
And that payout would be 60 Days from delivery...
( is that so he can sit on it as the market increases collecting a bigger profit ) 

Thier BBB rating is A+ no complaints...

*Can anyone recommend a refiner* ?

How do you deal with shipping insurance for over $200k valuations 
My solution was to just fly out there ...

Is there any practicality in looking to japan who has another big refiner for ruthenium...
Furuya is that company 

Suggestions also for what a contract should include....

Thanks again ..... Pat


----------



## snoman701 (May 30, 2021)

Send a PM to Lou


----------



## Sputtertech (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Buckly (Nov 30, 2021)

Sputtertech said:


> Hey guys thanks in advance for your help...
> 
> I'm Retired private citizen not a company...
> I was employed as a sputter tech in the 80s in which
> ...


Hey Pat,
Since you had posted this about Ru, I have a general question for you.
I am a backyard refiner and have a small amount of thick-film resistors from computer motherboards, etc.
I pick these off (I know, hard to believe) by hand.
The literature cites these resistors to have ~40% by weight of Ru, so even my small amount is worth a fair amount
.
Not having any success selling on EBay as this might be a bit too non-standard for those buyers.
Any thoughts of how I could sell these? Maybe piggyback on someone's larger order?
Anyway, I appreciate any thoughts.
Thanks,
Mike
With Ru as high as it is


----------



## Swissgoldrefiner (Jan 17, 2022)

At which price you tryed to sell them in ebay?


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 19, 2022)

So... Were the targets sold?


----------



## Buckly (Feb 2, 2022)

Swissgoldrefiner said:


> At which price you tryed to sell them in ebay?


I have a 1/2 pound and listed it at $240. 
"Unrefined" value = 8 oz x 40% x $530/oz = ~$1696


----------

